# Echo (Terry Moore 2)



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Echo è la seconda serie di Terry Moore,la prima dopo "Strangers in Paradise", pubblicata, in lingua originale, tra il 2008 e il 2011.


  Qui parleremo dell'edizione in unico volume della BAO publishing, un bel tomo di oltre 600 pagine uscito da qualche anno e ancora facilmente reperibile (abbastanza facilmente, via).


  Già, perché l'edizione originale italiana non fu mai completata, e aveva grossi problemi di qualità di stampa e una pessima traduzione. Si tratta di una delle peggiori localizzazioni di cui io abbia memoria, superata, forse, solo dalla traduzione e doppiaggio del serial "Buffy the vampire slayer" e dalla traduzione del romanzo "Le fantastiche avventure di Kavalier e Clay" di Michael Chabon (una rarità, un romanzo che ha per sfondo il mondo del fumetto, inteso come produzione dello stesso, consigliato se siete in grado di leggerlo in lingua originale).


  Questo problema è assolutamente superato nella nuova traduzione BAO, assolutamente all'altezza.


  E' un Terry Moore più maturo, rispetto a gran parte di "Strangers in Paradise", e questa produzione,secondo chi scrive, è tecnicamente eccezionale, con un tratto grafico ormai completamente definito ed eseguito alla perfezione e una trama che, rispetto alla serie precedente, è stata studiata meglio a tavolino, voluta e consapevole e meno oggetto di ripensamenti e/o improvvisazioni.


  Certo, nonostante tutto ciò, a mio personalissimo parere, "Strangers in Paradise" conserva una sua specifica "magia" che la nuova serie non può riprodurre, tuttavia "Echo" resta una grande opera, degna di figurare nella biblioteca di tutti gli appassionati di fumetto.


  In "Echo" il genere è ben definito, si tratta di una storia di fantascienza, pur incorporando elementi thriller, noir e anche di critica sociale. La protagonista è la fotografa Julie Martin, che assiste involontariamente alla tragica fine di un esperimento "militare-scienfico" nel deserto, nel quale un'altra ragazza, la scienziata-pilota Annie Trotter perde la vita. L'armatura sperimentale che Annie stava testando si "attacca" a Julie e qui inizia la sua avventura, che la porta ad incontrare Dillon Murphy, fidanzato di Annie e determinato a scoprire di più sulla tragica fine di lei, mentre Julie è nel mirino di varie forze governative/militari e delle multinazionali coinvolte nella vicenda.
  Naturalmente trattandosi di Terry Moore, i rapporti interpersonali giocano un ruolo importante nel racconto. Tra l'altro incontreremo anche un paio di personaggi di "Strangers in Paradise",con qualche "aggiornamento" su quelle vicende.


  Negli ultimi anni si sono più volte sentite voci su una possibile versione cinematografica della storia, ma, al momento, ancora nulla si è concretizzato.


  In definitiva, Un'altra grandissima serie scritta e disegnata da quello che è uno dei miei autori preferiti, che consiglio vivamente sia agli appassionati di fumetti, sia a coloro che non hanno particolare interesse nel settore, in quanto la qualità di testi e disegni é, a mio parere, adeguata a suscitare l'apprezzamento anche dei "non addetti ai lavori".


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> View attachment 11281
> 
> 
> Echo è la seconda serie di Terry Moore,la prima dopo "Strangers in Paradise", pubblicata, in lingua originale, tra il 2008 e il 2011.
> ...


...bellissima recensione, aggiungo subito in cima e mi sta venendo voglia di approfondire la conoscenza di questo autore


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...bellissima recensione, aggiungo subito in cima e mi sta venendo voglia di approfondire la conoscenza di questo autore


Grazie. Il fatto di aver suscitato (o incrementato) il tuo interesse per l'argomento è probabilmente il miglior complimento possibile per la recensione.


----------



## Spot (22 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...bellissima recensione, aggiungo subito in cima e mi sta venendo voglia di approfondire la conoscenza di questo autore


Boh. Io per colpa del precedente thread mi sono finalmente regalata il primo volume di SiP. E devo dire che le edizioni della bao sono bellissime oltre ad avere un costo molto ragionevole.


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh. Io per colpa del precedente thread mi sono finalmente regalata il primo volume di SiP. E devo dire che le edizioni della bao sono bellissime oltre ad avere un costo molto ragionevole.


"per colpa"? 

Spero di non averti spinto a comprare qualcosa che non ti piace...


----------



## Spot (22 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> "per colpa"?
> 
> Spero di non averti spinto a comprare qualcosa che non ti piace...


Oh no, è una colpa molto positiva.


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oh no, è una colpa molto positiva.


meno male!


----------

